# Dracula Deluxe



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Any pics yet of the Drac with Victim kit? 

This has my curiosity piqued so bad! :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't pique it, it'll get infected!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Yes,where is this little sucker anyways.Well,you know how it is with women,always making you wait longer,with all that undead make-up to put on and that undead fashion wardrobe to try on,as well as everything else that goes with it.Will it be released at the same time as Dracula.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm actually waiting for the deluxe version. I hope people who are waiting like me don't drag down the sales of the regular version.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Don't pique it, it'll get infected!


Nah, he just wants a sneak pique.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wouldn't be surprised that the deluxe kit would be released at about the same time,if it's only a matter of adding the extra female figure to the Dracula kit without an extended base.The female figure could then could be offered seperately as an add on later.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I watched the Bela Drac movie last night, the sounds wasnt the best for a DVD and the film was bleached out, a white shirt with white vest was a bad choice.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

woof359 said:


> I watched the Bela Drac movie last night, the sounds wasnt the best for a DVD and the film was bleached out, a white shirt with white vest was a bad choice.


The 75th Anniversary DVD looks great. Of course, it's a movie from 1930. We're lucky to have it in any condition.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

If you're interested in a slighly different take on Bela Lugosi's DRACULA ( directed by Tod Browning ) you should give this a look:










Although I love watching it, modern audiences generally have a hard time sitting through it.
One of the big complaints that we always hear about the original DRACULA ( 1931 ) is that after the action shifts to London, the film becomes "stagebound" and so slow that it drags. Well, here's a different cut of the film by Clark Holloway.... when you get a moment or two, you should watch it and compare it to the original:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=0DBF112DB86255F0


Here's what Clark has to say about his re-edit:

[FONT=times new roman, new york, times, serif]
Quote:
[FONT=times new roman, new york, times, serif]One online review I read of DRACULA (1931) states that Browning's film was edited to just this side of coherence. I couldn't agree more. As mentioned in another thread, Universal Studios ordered additional takes and re-edited the film from about 104 minutes to 74 minutes shortly before it's release. This final edit drastically altered Browning's original version, and resulted in confusing scenes and a painfully slow third act. 

The other day I was watching George Melford's Spanish language version of DRACULA, and it occured to me that although the film flowed much better than Browning's version, there wasn't all that much additional footage. Much of the difference was in the editing. So I decided to reassemble Browning's DRACULA to match Melford's edit. I was surprised at the results.

We've all seen DRACULA countless times, but we've never seen it as it was originally intended. I know it's asking a lot to request you to watch the film one more time, but I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the difference in how the film works. Just for the heck of it, I've also incorporated a few of Melford's alternate takes as eye candy, and tacked on an Easter egg lifted from the Legacy Set after the ending title card.

I'm not too happy with the video quality, the edit suffered another generation loss in being divided into parts for uploading to YouTube, but I still think sitting through the entire thing will be worth your while. YouTube has blocked the video in France and related territories, which prevents me from embedding it here, so here's a link to the YouTube playlist: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=0DBF112DB86255F0

I hope you'll take a look.

- Clark Holloway

I feel that this edit of the Browning movie works very nicely! It makes so much more sense to see it assembled in this way. Here's another comment made by Clark Holloway that I feel is right on the money:

*cjh5801 wrote:* Another thing I like about this cut is that it shows that Renfield is actually a part of Dracula's scheme. 

In the release version, Renfield does little more than give strange warnings and whine about the Master. The scene where he's crying in his bed and goes to the window to see Dracula standing outside goes nowhere. As re-cut, this scene leads to Dracula freeing Renfield by tearing the bars to his window apart (albeit offscreen), then Renfield goes down and keeps Van Helsing and company occupied while Dracula is subverting the nurse and gaining access to Mina's bedroom. 

Suddenly, Renfield's importance to the plot becomes clear.​
[/FONT]- GJS

I posted this on another forum back on March 13th:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=321769

[/FONT]


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks for the link, Ill check it out later, another thing Im guessing is the cape lining is silver and not red like a lot of folks do. So is the face flesh color, paler than normal or maybe a shade of vulcan green .


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

woof359 said:


> thanks for the link, Ill check it out later, another thing Im guessing is the cape lining is silver and not red like a lot of folks do. So is the face flesh color, paler than normal or maybe a shade of vulcan green .


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=319089


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I've been reading a cool book called Hollywood Gothic about the creation of the Dracula novel to stage play to movie to legend. It seems that in the original New York stage production, Bela did use green makeup to distinguish himself as the vampire. Unfortunately, it doesn't say how heavy a green it was and the b/w photos of him on stage still appear "flesh" so maybe it's a light Klingon green??

In February, I was able to attend a 80th Anniversary showing of both Dracula and Frankenstein on the big screen. That was at the Fox Ponoma Theater here in Southern CA. The prints they showed were the digital 75th DVD's projected. It was the first time I saw Dracula on the big screen after many, many years of seeing him on a TV, either by showing or VHS or DVD. I got so much more out of watching the movie on the big screen, I think, because I could really see the 'body language' of Bela and it didn't seem so stage bound this time. 

I'll be at Monsterpalooza this weekend in Burbank. I think Frank might be there as will be Bela Junior. I hope he has the prototypye of the deluxe kit there!

Michael


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Sounds great.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

just want to say that if anyone here still hasnt seen melfords spanish language version, do so a.s.a.p.!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

MJB said:


> I got so much more out of watching the movie on the big screenl


We have a projector and an 8-foot screen in the living room. Watching "Dracula" or "Frankenstein" on the big screen is revelatory. The movies from the 30s were never meant to be seen on television-sized screens; you wouldn't believe how much better both of these movies are when shown properly.

(My two other guilty pleasures on the big screen are "Snow White" and "Pinnochio". Incredible artwork!)


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I agree.

I can't wait until these films are released on Blu-ray. They deserve the full treatment.

I saw these projected in a theater when I was a kid. That really is the way they are meant to be seen - projected on a big screen.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

you would think local theaters would show old films once in a while. wonder why they dont ? just think of the detail you could pick out on the big screen.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Woof, this past February here in Southern CA, they showed Dracula and Frankenstein on the big screen for their 80th Anniversary in a historic theater in Pomona that was also celebrating it's 80th! I got so much more out of watching Dracula on the big screen than I have on a TV screen. I think it was that more of Bela's body language could be seen then that made the movie more special for me. Frankenstein not so much. I've also seen the Invisible Man and Creature in the theater and they're more awesome that way too.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

As much as this coonversation about the theater screen Dracula movie advantage is interesting,I can hardly wait for more pictures of the Dracula Deluxe kit with victim.And even more so on it's availability in the stores.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Tim Casey said:


> We have a projector and an 8-foot screen in the living room. Watching "Dracula" or "Frankenstein" on the big screen is revelatory. The movies from the 30s were never meant to be seen on television-sized screens; you wouldn't believe how much better both of these movies are when shown properly.
> 
> (My two other guilty pleasures on the big screen are "Snow White" and "Pinnochio". Incredible artwork!)


Hi, what kind of projector do you recommend?


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, I bought mine about four years ago, so the technology has probably changed a bit. But I was told to stay away from LCD projectors and get DLP projectors instead.

Mine is an InFocus X2, a DLP. They're all over the school I work at. You can get them on eBay. There are newer models out there as well. I paid $250 for mine; the price seems to be even lower now for that model.

If you have projectors in work, see if you can borrow one to check it out at home. Most all of them have S-VHS and RCA composite inputs as well as computer monitor inputs. Some newer ones have HDMI inputs as well. The picture quality on mine is superb.

The bulb goes after 4000 hours. We're at about 2000 hours now, and that's after four years. I'm not worried.

I got a screen from Da-Lite for about $100-$150 (I don't remember the exact price). It hangs from the ceiling with two hooks from the hardware store. The case is white, not black. When it's retracted, people don't even notice it's up there. I built a shelf for the projector over the passageway from the living room to the dining room.

It's the best way to watch movies, especially pre-television compositions.

And to re-direct the thread, I'm dying to see what the deluxe Dracula 1927 model looks like.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Heard the same report on TV with a panel of experts.DLP wins over LCD hands down.I believe LCD was giving too much a bluish tinge.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

This is quite the modeling thread. Really on topic! (I think I'll go over to the movie board and read about models....)


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

If it helps, I built the projector myself. It's resin and vinyl; I painted it with acrylics using lots of drybrushing and washes.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Say - lost in the Buzz of the Wonderfest announcments, I haven't heard much on these Dracula kits or thier release. 

Are we anywhere near a picture of the delux version? 
Does anyone have a release approx?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Or even when the regular edition or Elvira will be released, as well as the Tumbler and Bat Pod. Any word on these


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

They were ALL on display, so they are still in the pipeline. I would go the the Moebius Facebook page and ask Frank. He hangs out there and answers questions now.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

RSN said:


> They were ALL on display, so they are still in the pipeline. I would go the the Moebius Facebook page and ask Frank. He hangs out there and answers questions now.


The Tumbler and Bat pod were on display?


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Jimmy B said:


> Say - lost in the Buzz of the Wonderfest announcments, I haven't heard much on these Dracula kits or thier release.
> 
> Are we anywhere near a picture of the delux version?
> Does anyone have a release approx?


According to a post on the Moebius Facebook page regarding the Dracula kit:

*"**Jimi Brix** Any word on the 'Bela' Dracula kit? I was under the impression that it would be here by mid-May. Is it still planned or has it been cancelled?"*

*"**Moebius Models** Should have been, but the neck just does not fit correct. It's all done, but we have to fix the neck. Waiting to hear back on how long this will take. Wish there was a way to rush it through as it's pretty overdue. No way it's cancelled!"*

:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> The Tumbler and Bat pod were on display?


Sorry, didn't see that part. I meant he had the Elvira and Dracula tests on display. :thumbsup:


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> The Tumbler and Bat pod were on display?


Did not see a Tumbler, but Frank had two prototype Bat Pods at his computer modeling presentation and a Hudson Hornet prototype body.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Dracula's neck does not fit on the body part,but in what sense.Neck too thick,or a little gap is left.


----------

